# can't find asus webcam



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

I have asus laptop F5SLseries, it came with vista installed. Later i installed windows 7. Now i'm unable to find my webcam, it shows in the device manager as usb2.0 1.3 uvc webcam but doesn't show up in the installed program. The webcam opens in the skype window.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi rajeshmarndi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Try downloading the camera-driver from the Asus Support site (*Link*) - Hopefully, it's one of these, you'll need to specify your exact OS (Win-7 32-bit or 64-bit) :wink:


----------



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

ok i checked for my model, but windows 7 was not there.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh, when I follow the link, there's a little 'drop-down' box (marked OS) at the top of the page with XP, Vista-32, Vista 64, Win-7 32 bit and Win-7 64 bit listed.


----------



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

i checked once again in the asus.com ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download F5SL

there is no os after vista-64, it is others.

can u provide me the link where u found it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can try, is your Win-7 32 or 64-bit?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Why do you need drivers? You stated that it is listed in Device Manager and that it opens in Skype. Which would indicate that is has drivers installed (or else it wouldn't work) and is functional.

And it is hardware, it shouldn't be listed in "Installed Programs". That is a listing of the software installed. Hardware, such as a cam, is listed in Device Manager.


----------



## rajeshmarndi (Aug 24, 2009)

mine is win 7 -32 bit

so Dogg, u didn't describe how would i get the webcam interface now.


----------

